# Canon printer MX860 6c10 error



## Errol Yamat (Mar 12, 2011)

I am unable to determine the repair for the 6c10 error showing on my Canon MX860 new printer


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f109/canon-mp630-error-6c10-446687.html


----------

